# QwikBoost™ R134a Performance Additive



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Although the AC in my Coupe GT is cooling OK, I'd love to get it as cold as the AC that was in my Passat (vent temps under 40 degrees even on 100 degree high humidity days). Right now, given enough time, the R134a system in the Coupe will get down to around 44-46 degrees. Cold, but not frigid. I've started looking into R134a boosters & additives. Does anybody have any experience with these? Good? Bad? Are they just "snake oil"?
Here is the one I've looked at:
QwikBoost™ R134a Performance Additive: 
Company Info: http://www.qwik.com/qwikboost-press-release.html
It seems to have been developed by NASA and has actually won some military awards: http://www.dtic.mil/techtransit/accomp/awards99.html Just scroll down to find it under the title "Performance-Enhancing Refrigerant Additive Reduces Energy Consumption"
Available for purchase here: http://www.acsource.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/scstore/p-QT2610.html?L+scstore+bffu7576+1024373375
Anybody used this stuff with any degree of success? Any thoughts?


----------

